# after rooting my phone my sound folder is gone



## chucklesm (Sep 11, 2012)

after i rooted my phone with heimdall setup now the only way to add downloaded songs as ring tones is to run them through es file explorer first if i try to choose sound in editing a contant ( 3 options default sound phone ringtones if i choose sound now it freezes up my phone now i have a samsung stratusphere running 2.3.5 its a galaxy s strat pls help


----------



## chucklesm (Sep 11, 2012)

i hope you understand what im saying if i go into edit a contact and go to ringtone of the contact if i choose sound and not default tone or phone ringtone it crashes my phone not a big deal cuz as i stated above is i can route them through es explorer but its a pain lmk if you understand my issue


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

After rooting did you uninstall/freeze/remove any system apks?


----------



## dxander1337 (Sep 4, 2012)

Are your ringtones in '/media/ringtones'? That's where User ringtones are stored.


----------

